# ECU Swaping - Nissan Altima 2002 3.5 SE



## singhparamveer (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Experts 

Recently i discovered that ECU of my car is faulty as it had a blown transister as shown in image. Consequently which always gave an error of P0650 (MIL circuit open or short Circuit) and the MIL never came ON during bulb check. 

I happened to get a ECU of same model and year from salvage car with same part no. 

When i pluged new ECU, fortunately the MIL did glow during bulb checkbut engine never started 

I believe that this is due to inconsistancy between the VIN stored in immobaliser and VIN stored in new ECU volatile memory. 

Please help me how can I fix this issue.


----------

